# Bit puzzled by cat



## Janah (3 July 2015)

this afternoon one of my cats wandered into the house with it's mouth open, as in lion minding it's own business.

my first thought was she had got too hot.  Having felt her she was really cool.

I have never seen her act like this before.  unfortunately I had visitors so sent my OH to feed her and he noticed nothing out of the way.

She has since gone back outside.  I will check her carefully later, If need be will take her to vet tomorrow am.  it is just I have never seen her or any other cat with it's mouth half open.  I did get to feel her head and jaw with no reaction to my doing it. She did shut her mouth.

Any advice, or experience appreciated.


----------



## Amymay (3 July 2015)

Cats do this as a way of enhancing smell.


----------



## cava14una (4 July 2015)

Like this??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1Z6Nz8FuPc


----------



## Janah (4 July 2015)

Thanks for your replies.  The cat is perfectly normal this am even bringing in a mouse for me!

She was just walking around with her mouth open, not smelling anything that I could see, never seen that behaviour before.

Animals do like to worry us don't they.


----------



## Embo (8 July 2015)

They usually do it after they have had a good sniff of a strange smell. Mine usually 'freeze' for a few seconds when they do it, but have seen them walking about doing it, too. Funny things!


----------



## spookypony (14 July 2015)

It's pretty much the same as the flehmen response in horses, if it's what I think it is. Glad cat has brought you breakfast!


----------

